# il n'a pas les yeux dans sa poche



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Il est très  malin, il n'a pas les yeux dans sa poche (= il n'y a rien qui lui échappe) *

E' molto astuto/furbo, ___________??

Posso dire : non ha i suoi occhi in tasca?


----------



## Necsus

BenVitale said:


> *Il est très malin, il n'a pas les yeux dans sa poche (= il n'y a rien qui lui échappe) *
> 
> E' molto astuto/furbo, *sveglio*??
> 
> Posso dire : non ha i suoi occhi in tasca?


No...!


----------



## Claire33

La traduzione letterale da te proposta non esiste in italiano, ma puoi dire "tiene gli occhi ben aperti", oppure qualcosa del tipo "nulla gli sfugge" (che corrisponde a "rien ne lui échappe")con la variante "non gli sfugge nulla".
Spero che possa aiutarti. Ciao.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie Claire e grazie Necsus.

Posso dire: 

niente/nulla sfuggiva all'ochio di lui 
niente/nulla ha ha sfuggito ....


----------



## Claire33

BenVitale said:


> .
> 
> Posso dire:
> 
> niente/nulla sfuggiva all'ochio di lui
> niente/nulla ha ha sfuggito ....


 


No, non proprio. Puoi dire: "Niente/nulla sfuggiva ai suoi occhi"
oppure "Niente/nulla è sfuggito ai suoi occhi". Tieni presente che 1) l'ausiliare da usare con il passato prossimo in questo caso è "essere" e
2) se decrivi uno stato (come mi sembra di capire dal tuo esempio precedente), una caratteristica generale della persona, devi usare l'imperfetto (sfuggiva) o il presente (sfugge) mentre il passato prossimo si usa per un' occasione precisa. 
Per esempio, "in pochi minuti ha capito tutto. Niente è sfuggito ai suoi occhi". 
"Era una persona molto astuta. Niente sfuggiva ai suoi occhi"
"È una persona molto astuta. Niente sfugge ai suoi occhi" 

Tieni presente anche che:
astuto=rusé
malin=furbo
"Sveglio" va benissimo, ma sappi che questo aggettivo ha una connotazione positiva mentre le altre due parole (astuto/furbo)possono essere usate in maniera negativa. Spero di averti aiutato. Ciao, Claire


----------



## itka

> [...] mentre le altre due parole (astuto/furbo)possono essere usate in maniera negativa


Pensavo che "furbo" avesse sempre una connotazione negativa... Dunque, se capisco bene, puo' anche essere capito in un modo positivo ?


----------



## Hermocrates

En italien on peut dire "ha occhi anche dietro la testa" (=il a des yeux mêmes derrière sa tête) pour dire que rien ne lui échappe.


----------



## Necsus

Claire33 said:


> Puoi dire: "Niente/nulla sfuggiva ai suoi occhi"
> oppure "Niente/nulla è sfuggito ai suoi occhi".


Hmm... francamente a me non è mai capitato di sentirlo/leggerlo. Si dierebbe semplicemente 'non gli sfuggiva nulla'. 


itka said:


> Pensavo che "furbo" avesse sempre una connotazione negativa...


Come aggettivo no, non direi... Forse ce l'ha quando è usato come sostantivo, in locuzioni quali 'fare il furbo' o simili.


----------

